# white worm?



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i was looking at my freshwater tank and i noticed 1 or 2 of these white worms. they were about 3/4 of a cm long when fully extended and would float around. Every now and then they would start wiggling furiously. They were probably 1/4 or maybe 1/2 a millimeter in diameter. They look almost hair like, but more thin and and consistently round throughout the length of the body. anyone know what type of worm this is? Any suggestions on deworming medication? My fish are 10 inch snakeheads which don't seem to be effected by the worms, and i couldn't spot very many worms. Just want to get rid of them before they become a serious problem. 

edit: after reading a little bit, it sounds like it may be a case of nematodes. are there any other worms that fit the description just so i can research them and not misidentify the worms in my tank?


----------

